# wasatch front public land boundaries



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

What maps do you guys use to determine where you can hunt on the front? I've had some people say just go hunt but I'm pretty positive there are quite a few areas that you can't and obviously quite a bit of private land depending on where your trying to go..

So what's the best way to educate myself?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

This will get you started.
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=37711


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

not sure I'm following you as far as that link is concerned......I want to know what I'm walking on is public....I am not in search of private parcels other than to know where they are so that I am not trespassing....say I go to mill creek or big cottonwood, is it all huntable? Im not sure but I believe there are several areas that are not....that's what im wondering how to find out....just want to know where I can and can't go south of parley's.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

national forest maps are what I go by


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Go to the division and get a BLM map.


----------



## creature22 (Jul 25, 2011)

Try to go by what is on the maps suggested. After that others may not aggree with me but if it is not posted and there is no cultivation of the land, it is fair game unless you are told it is private land and are asked to leave


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

creature22 said:


> Try to go by what is on the maps suggested. After that others may not aggree with me but if it is not posted and there is no cultivation of the land, it is fair game unless you are told it is private land and are asked to leave


This is risky. You have to know the definition of posted. There are specific things that must be done. the corners of the property, any road into or out of the property, an anywhere a stream goes into or out of the property must be posted. Other than that it doesnt have to be marked, there could be alot of space between these areas and you may not see the signs. Lots of landowners out there do not put up with any tresspassing and will make life miserable for you!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a great app on my phone called Cabela's Recon. It's kinda like google earth for your phone except it also shows you land ownership. Then the only tricky thing is figuring out which private land (watershed land, etc.) that you can still hunt even though its private.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

All of the areas that have mining in them are going to be private. There is also the obvious cabin areas. There is some area that is ran by the Forest Circus in the subcanyons that have cabins or mineral rights but you had better know the area that you can hunt. Most of the general canyons are going to be public but there definately is enough private to pay attention to.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Just ask elk22 for a key.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Packout said:


> Just ask elk22 for a key.


Elk22 Can I have a key?  :O•-:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Haha, I don't have a key! The forest Circus is pretty tight with their keys. In fact they want me to pay $800 per year to access any private ground. A bit steep for me to access some ground that doesn't have snow on it for only 3 months out of the year. After the taxes get paid, there isn't enough to pay the stinkin' Vultures!  Have I ever mentioned how much I love the Forest Circus........Department of Agrivation!


----------



## creature22 (Jul 25, 2011)

Sounds like you like them even more than I do. :roll:


----------



## Patch1010 (Oct 21, 2011)

Has anyone used a public land boundary map such as is on this web site? I have been thinking about getting one to load onto my Garmin, but don't know anyone who has actually used one.
http://www.kmlers.com/GPSpubliclandboundarymaps.html


----------

